# Using fructose to can?



## emeraldcowgirl (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone used fructose instead of sugar to make jams to can? I haven't had refined white sugar in months and was hoping to use something else, like fructose, to make my jams sweet. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

I've used fructose with good results, and I like the flavor of the products. You wouldn't recognize that sugar adds a kind of "candy-ness" taste until you've used fructose. I don't use pectin products, my jams are basically cooked down, so I just added the fructose to taste. A little lemon juice helps with color and seems to brighten flavor.


----------



## emeraldcowgirl (May 23, 2011)

Well, I just finished canning a triple batch of Rhubarb Orange jam using fructose and it came out fantastic! I don't think I'll be using any refined white sugar in my canning recipes this year.


----------

